# Loose wires



## Yorkshirepuddn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am just starting to get back into model railways again after a gap of around 40 years. I am buying bits and bobs on ebay and have got hold of a few engines that are non runners, Is there somewhere on here that I can go to for help with finding out where loose wires are soldered to on the motor? I have looked on the interweb thingy for help but can't find anything. I can post photos of the motors if someone can help me.
Thanks for reading, Alan.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Allen, welcome to te site first off we need to know what you have ho, o, n scale? Next it helps to have the make and engines number, lastly create a post in the specific scale categories above lots of people to help you out here. Pictures are always good, but sometimes are not needed. You came to the right place for help,the members here will figure it out!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Lot of information here >>> http://hoseeker.org/ <<< Welcome to the forum...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Shay, how do you know if he models ho?


----------



## Yorkshirepuddn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks guys, as I am in the UK I think there will be a significant time gap between replies. I will get on it right away and post the info required.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you're coming back to the hobby after forty years eBay is not the best place to start. Sounds like you are buying basket cases and trying to get them running. I wish you luck.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yorkshire has the wiring question with pictures on the 00 gauge forum
also.

I think that is his scale. 

Don


----------

